# Our "little" Project



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

WOW! You boxed in a house. I like it. Truely great vision to what can be done. You just have to look past the surface. :thumbsup: dorf dude...


----------



## SusieQ2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes, we technically build the a new house around the old house. I will post pics from the inside soon. We currently are working on the kitchen. Hopefully we can get some cabinets in tonight so we can get the sink and dishwasher hooked up again. Washing dishes in the bathtub is no fun. :laughing:
Last year was no fun, but this year with seeing how everything is getting put back together is actually not bad.

Cheers
Susie


----------



## SusieQ2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

Here are some more pictures from our crazy remodel. I am glad we have these days behind us now. 
http://img716.imageshack.us/i/dachs.jpg/
http://img709.imageshack.us/i/schlafzimmerbad.jpg/
http://img69.imageshack.us/i/garagekamin.jpg/
http://img291.imageshack.us/i/img0102x.jpg/
http://img824.imageshack.us/i/img0256k.jpg/
http://img341.imageshack.us/i/img0125dy.jpg/

This weekend we started putting in the kitchen. I didn't have my kitchen for over a week. I do have cabinets now, but no doors, no drawers, no shelves. But it is functional. I don't have pictures of the kitchen/dining area yet.


----------



## SusieQ2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

Here are some pics of the hallway bathroom:

Bathtub: http://img713.imageshack.us/i/img0077a.jpg/
http://img180.imageshack.us/i/img0088l.jpg/

Toilet: http://img156.imageshack.us/i/img0099cz.jpg/
We had to put a 2x6 wall in for the in-wall tank and carrier.
http://img12.imageshack.us/i/img0116yy.jpg/
http://img88.imageshack.us/i/img0129n.jpg/

That bathroom is almost completely done. I had some issues with the grout on the floor. It's breaking out in a few places. Maybe I had too much water or not enough, I don't know. The grout below the trim on the walls is done. I am missing a few tiles around the mirror and then the grout above the trim is missing. Once that is done my husband is installing the shower head and we don't have to take a shower in the basement anymore.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Is there a flat roof on the house now or is that just the angle?


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Congratz you guys! It's really a great works! I myself cannot do things like these


----------



## SusieQ2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

Jim F said:


> Is there a flat roof on the house now or is that just the angle?


No, it just looks flat. There is a very slight slope. There is a "Parapet " attached to the front and side so it looks like a flat roof from the front. Here are the pictures for the "parapet" where you can still see the roof:

http://img689.imageshack.us/i/img0084dx.jpg/
http://img683.imageshack.us/i/img0106zy.jpg/


----------



## SusieQ2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

MagicalHome said:


> Congratz you guys! It's really a great works! I myself cannot do things like these


Thank you! We still have a long way to go on the inside. Once we have the permit approved, we will slow down a little bit. We have been going almost nonstop for the past 2 yrs. now. I thought I can't do things like that. I learned how to take off a roof, learned how to use righthand tools (i am a lefty) and so much more. At the moment I am learning how to do the finishing on drywall with the mud, that's kinda fun, but I had to redo a corner yesterday because it was crooked.

cheers
Susie


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

" Once we have the permit approved," ----- this would be the Building and Plumbing permits? 

Be safe, Gary


----------



## SusieQ2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

GBR in WA said:


> " Once we have the permit approved," ----- this would be the Building and Plumbing permits?
> 
> Be safe, Gary


Well, yes. We have the final roof, final plumbing and final electrical and the drywall left for inspection. We are almost ready to get these done.


----------



## SusieQ2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

I am almost done with the hallway bathroom. Just a little more silicone and my part is done. Hubby needs to just finish the ceiling and the trim, which is on our list to do when we have time, LOL. I will post pictures when I have new ones.
BTW we have 3 lists: 
- Needs to be done now
- to be done when we have time
- to be done when we have more money

Cheers
Susie


----------



## SusieQ2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

RonMorton said:


> Big projects can be made easier with the right tools. _SPAM post removed_


Naah, I am not using the tape. I did the drywall taping in the basement and no matter how i tried the tape did not work for me. I started using that stick on mash tape upstairs and that works great for me. It is more expensive but since I will have to do the taping and mud, I decided to do the stick on stuff.:yes:


----------

